# Sheraton Broadway Plantation/MB Information



## Jeni (Feb 5, 2009)

We just exchanged into the week we wanted for this resort :whoopie: 
I've not been to Myrtle Beach since I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to a visit. Two questions-

What's not to be missed for families with a pre-schooler (our son will be 4), including good places to eat, etc.?

I traded into SBX, not SBP- what does this mean?

Thanks!

Jeni


----------



## malyons (Feb 5, 2009)

just wanted to say that we'll be travelling there in May w/ an almost 3 yr old so am looking forward to the suggestions here!  we went to MB a year or so ago and although our daughter was pretty young at the time she loved the Ripley's aquarium.  we did however feel it was very overpriced for what it was at something like $20 per person when it only takes an hr and a half to go through.  Not sure if you noticed but there is a great pool at this resort w/ a pirate ship with waterslides for small children.  Starwood doesn't do a great job of promoting this feature but if you search this site and tripadvisor you'll find links to great photos of it.  I'm betting that pool will be enough to keep our daughter entertained for the week!


----------



## Jeni (Feb 5, 2009)

malyons said:


> just wanted to say that we'll be travelling there in May w/ an almost 3 yr old so am looking forward to the suggestions here!  we went to MB a year or so ago and although our daughter was pretty young at the time she loved the Ripley's aquarium.  we did however feel it was very overpriced for what it was at something like $20 per person when it only takes an hr and a half to go through.  Not sure if you noticed but there is a great pool at this resort w/ a pirate ship with waterslides for small children.  Starwood doesn't do a great job of promoting this feature but if you search this site and tripadvisor you'll find links to great photos of it.  I'm betting that pool will be enough to keep our daughter entertained for the week!



The pool was a deciding factor for us! My son loves pools and pirates, so we'll be lucky to pry him away. Friends told us MB is now like Gatlinburg, but at the beach. Our son also loved the Ripley's Aquarium there, so we will try this one too. I'm not familiar with Magic Quest, but I see there is a big one nearby.

Can't wait to hear what folks have to share about this resort and the area!


----------



## Hawaiiker (Feb 5, 2009)

*Favorite Restaurant*

I loved the restaurant Sea Captain.  Great view and food!


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 6, 2009)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is SBP  not   SBX.  Are you sure of what resort you are going to?  I never heard of SBX.   We own at SBP and I can help you with any questions you might have if, in fact, you are going to SBP.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 6, 2009)

I traded into SBX, not SBP- what does this mean?





gnipgnop said:


> Sheraton Broadway Plantation is SBP  not   SBX.  Are you sure of what resort you are going to?  I never heard of SBX.   We own at SBP and I can help you with any questions you might have if, in fact, you are going to SBP.



OOps!  Looks like I messed up the quote.  Oh well, I guess you get my message.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 6, 2009)

In looking at the Interval directory (I don't belong to RCI), the codes there for this resort are:

Sheraton Broadway Plantation 
STW   SXP  
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 7, 2009)

I think they have two codes for inventory purposes -- one is for non-SVN units and the other is for SVN-units.  However, they would reserve the right to put you in either phase, so they're meaningless for exchange purposes.


----------



## karentrimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Myrtle Beach vacation*

Margaritaville in Broadway on the Beach will help keep him entertained.  All you can eat seafood is great at Benjamins.  House of Blues is always a favorite of mine - Not as much fun for a youngster - food is great.  There is a Alligator farm that would be good for him to see at Barefoot Landing.  They also have some things for him to do at the NASCAR racetrack.  I love MYTL BECH we go every year


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeni:  If your staying at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation you will be practically next door to Broadway at the Beach.  Take you son to Johnny Rockets at Broadway at the Beach.  It is an old fashion soda fountain type restaurant that our kids loved.  Hamburgers, hot dogs, sundae's, soda's, milk shakes and my favorite,......... malts.  The place is lively and the waiters and waitresses sometimes dance on the tables.  It's a blast!


----------

